# Best file transfer app?!?!?



## Triton (Dec 21, 2016)

Trying to figure out the easiest way to transfer raw files/videos to clients.  Have everything in iCloud,  and usually use my iPhone or MacBook  for sorting.  Any advice would certainly be appreciated!  Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 22, 2016)

iCloud: Add an attachment to an email


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 22, 2016)

or use a website that allows the customers to see the images you've produced for them ? 
Though might cost some money and time for setup.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 22, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> or use a website that allows the customers to see the images you've produced for them ?



The web cannot handle raw photos and he is also working with video and to show that on the web you would have to compress it. 

The OP is looking for file delivery and not image preview.


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have an online storage site that I put up customer files on.  I have also used the Mail drop with iCloud along with Google Drive, Dropbox, and Microsoft OneDrive for sharing documents. In most cases I just send them an email with the link and then give them the password. With a team and going back and forth the Google Drive is usually the choice


----------

